# c-section aftercare....



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how long does a c-section take to heal to where the chi can join the others and not be seperated from everyone? 

(note, she had one pup but rejected him and he is being fostered by another new chi mama. she's not rasing or nursing any pups so that's not a factor in recovery)


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't speak for the chis but for me it took about two weeks to heal and then about 2 more before my emotions where back to normal. Has the pup had the stiches taken out yet? If not, then ask the vet, but you can probably tell from her reactions. Hope some help.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

:wink:  :wink: 


i've read c-sections are usually healed within 2 weeks ....also when a mom delivers pups by c-section ,sometimes they reject their pups ,because they miss the hormones and mother instinct they aquire by birth,also the milk is not always pressed into the nipples ....

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she didn't have stitches it jsut looked closed. i think it's a glue type thing. she's doing wonderful now and has joined the rest of the group. her milk didn't even come in fully but no stress since the pup has a great foster mom 

it took me about 2 weeks to heal from my c-section but i was up and on my feet after the third day. so i figured it would be the same for her. but she was wanting to be out and about the very next day.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah dogs are tough cookies...will hide as much pain as they can. Cant say the same for me :wink: (although i have never had kids but i cannot imagine the pain that goes with that)



> it jsut looked closed. i think it's a glue type thing


I got to assist with two c-sections at the vet...since the opening is so big and there is great risk of infection they stitched it up so that the sutures are inside...it was neat to watch how they did that...they first stitch up the muscle wall and then the skin over it...just more protection but when they are done you dont see the stitches...its cool. The risk of popping stitches is still the same and more then likely they will have some sort of suture reaction...where the area swells a little but that is normal...so long as it doesnt swell too much or get red and pussy.


----------

